# Eure RSS Feeds

## Ampheus

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, welche Feeds ihr in eurem RSS reader habt. Topic zum Thema Viewer gab es ja schon.

Hier also mal meine Feeds:

-Gentoo Newsletter

-Gentoo Xeffects

-Golem.de

-Heise open

-Pro-Linux.de

-Winfuture (man will ja immernoch informiert bleiben wegen Supportanfragen etc.  :Smile: )

Hatte auch mal symlink.ch drin, der hatte aber zu wenig news und auch meistens welche, die durch die anderen Feeds abgedeckt wurden.

----------

## Louisdor

Oh, ich habe sowas (noch) gar nicht!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Necoro

- heise (weil die aber neuerdings so viele Einträge da drin haben, dass ich scrollen muss, nur noch selten mal reingeschaut)

- Spiegel Online

- Titanic (wichtig  :Wink: )

- Gentoo-Newsletter (neu - siehe nächster Post ^^ )  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Gentoo newsletter: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/rss.xml

(Sollte mich echt mal mit den Codierungen per quote etc. für Forenbeiträge befassen  :Smile: )

----------

## nikaya

- Distrowatch

- Heise.de (auch wenn es einen schlechten Ruf hat.Die Nachrichten sind ok,die Kommentare teilweise urkomisch).

- packages.gentoo.org (gefällt mir besser als gentoo-portage.com).

- Pro-Linux

- Tagesschau

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ich noch hinzufügen mochte ist

http://derstandard.at/

Bietet sehr ausführliche Berichte über neue Versionen größerer Distributionen oder auch Gnome usw.

Noch eine Sache zu distrowatch und deren Rangliste. Wenn ich auf distrowatch bin, dann will ich mich über unbekannte Distros informieren, ich klicke da überall drauf, aber nie auf gentoo, wozu auch?

----------

## manuels

Dann will ich auch mal:

-Tagesschau

-Prolinux

-GWN

-heise

-golem

-Mensaessensplan

-RUS-CERT

-Gentoo Linux Security Advisories

----------

## giga89

xkcd.com

----------

## franzf

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> - packages.gentoo.org (gefällt mir besser als gentoo-portage.com).

 

Sorry schon mal für das OT, aber:

Kennst du das hier?

Sollte jeder Gentoo+KDE-User auf seinem Desktop liegen haben  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

ich ueberlege zur zeit noch den bildblog und gulli reinzubringen, und golem wohl wieder rausschmeissen...?   :Confused: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus,

ich fand die RSS-Feeds ja immer ziemlich überflüssig. Aber irgendwann hab ich dann festgestellt das es hilft die Übersicht zu behalten und man viel schneller auf Artikel aufmerksam wird, die einen Interessieren. Daher gehört es für mich schon fast zum alltäglichen Mittags-Kaffee-Pausen-Aufsteh Ritualen dort mal reinzuschauen, gleichberechtigt mit dem Email-Lesen.

Daher hab ich mittlerweile auch recht viele Feeds:

Tagesschau

Pro-Linux

Heise-Online

Genntoo-Newsletter

Verschiedene Teile der Süddeutschen (Wirtschaft,TopThemen,Computer,Politik)

8 Feeds meiner Lieblingsblogger/Freunden.

Den RSS-Feet meines lieblings Online-Musikmagazins.

Telepolis

Whitedust.net

Gulli hatte ich auch mal. Aber irgendwie wurde ich das Gefühl nicht los das dort viel Werbung zwischen den News gepostet wird.

----------

## sirro

Bin ich der einzige Heavy-User hier?

```
$ grep -c outline opera-newsfeeds.opml

98
```

Übrigens bevorzuge ich den RFC-Standard "Atom" wenn er zur Auswahl steht.

Die liste ich natürlich nicht alle hier. Ist aber eine Mischung aus Seiten zum Thema IT (heise, golem, pro-linux, trolltech labs), Webmaster, Opera, DVD, Medien (Bildblog, Medienrauschen), sowie private Blogs und Hobby-bezogene. Auf der Arbeit habe ich per RSS noch SVN-Repositories im Blick.

Mein Tipp: http://nerds.computernotizen.de (insbesondere die "nerd ist" und "web 2.0 ist"-Serien)

----------

## l3u

Tagesschau

Pro-Linux

Heise

CCC

+ 3 Weblogs und GWN

... und natürlich Atom, wenn da ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der diese Seiten immer noch zu Fuß abklappert ohne so nen irgendwas Feed?

----------

## l3u

Ja.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der diese Seiten immer noch zu Fuß abklappert ohne so nen irgendwas Feed?

 

*meld* Ich mach ds auch nicht.

tobi

----------

## Knieper

Ich bin auch zum "Abklappern" zurueckgekehrt, nachdem mir aufgefallen ist, dass

a) die meisten Feed-Reader nichts taugen und

b) man fuer die RSS-Variante mehr Zeit benoetigt.

Das geht, wie ich festgestellt habe, nicht nur mir so.

----------

## manuels

also bei mir steht das ganze auf der google-startseite. das find ich recht praktisch. ich muss noch nicht mal scrollen.

allerdings geht mir die googlisierung von allem langsam ein bisschen auf die senkel.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab das beim Firefox unter "Bookmarks Toolbar Folger". Da klicke ich das durch, wenn ich mal Leerlauf habe.

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hab das beim Firefox unter "Bookmarks Toolbar Folger". Da klicke ich das durch, wenn ich mal Leerlauf habe.

 

++

----------

## l3u

Also ich hatte auch nie Newsfeeds, bis ich akregator ausprobiert hab.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich mach das auf bloglines. Da hab ich alles übersichtlich und kann auch unterwegs immer auf meine feeds zugreifen.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   - packages.gentoo.org (gefällt mir besser als gentoo-portage.com). 
> 
> Sorry schon mal für das OT, aber:
> 
> Kennst du das hier?
> ...

 

Ja,kenne ich.Hatte es mal kurz anprobiert,gefiel mir aber nicht.

----------

## xces

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Bin ich der einzige Heavy-User hier?
> 
> ```
> $ grep -c outline opera-newsfeeds.opml
> 
> ...

 

```
$ mysql

[...]

mysql> use gregarius

Database changed

mysql> select count(*) from channels;

+----------+

| count(*) |

+----------+

|      324 |

+----------+

1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```

Noch Fragen?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sirro

 *xces wrote:*   

> Noch Fragen? 

 

Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert wenn ich der einzige wäre.  :Wink: 

----------

## achimh

Hallo benutze schon seit längerer Zeit RSS und zwar:

digg

Gentoo Linux News

Heise

LinuxSecurity

Newsforge

Slashdot

Torrentfreak

astro!nfo

Astronomy Picture of the Day

und noch einige weitere mehr

----------

## cfreak200

Ich finde das RSS zwar ne tolle Sache ist jedoch ist das manuelle Lesen auf den Seiten fÃ¼r mich um einiges angenehmer als ewig auf der Suche zu sein diese komischen Feeds ordentlich zu verwalten....

----------

## sirro

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

> als ewig auf der Suche zu sein diese komischen Feeds ordentlich zu verwalten....

 

Find das viel praktischer. Ich sag meinem Browser einmal was mich interessiert und dann guckt der immer ob es was neues gibt.

10 Seiten kann man noch von Hand abklappern, aber bei 100 ist das deutlich praktischer. Vorallem wenn es auf manchen Seiten nur alle naselang was neues gibt.

----------

## cfreak200

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich auch zu faul 100 Seiten abzuklappern, und genauso wenig will ich 100 Nodes in so einer Baumstruktur in dem Reader öffnen....Es mag diese Summary-Funktion geben die einem die Zusammenfassung der neusten anzeigt.

Welche Feed-Reader benutzt ihr denn, und wie benutzt ihr diese (klickt ihr euch durch jede Kategorie, habt ihr eine Art Popup bei neuen Meldungen und wie ist da euer Verhalten)? Würd mich wirklich intressieren, evtl. bin ich das ganze bis jetzt falsch angegangen.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag,

Cfreak200

----------

